# Advice pls - Williams Ceramic Coat



## jaggers (Jan 18, 2017)

My new Range Rover Sport is being detailed at the supplying dealership before I collect in March. I am using a high-end external detailing company who carried out similar work for me on my BMW which I was very happy with last time.

When they did my BMW, they used GTechniq products (not sure which specific one) for protection.

They have now moved over to Williams Ceramic Coat which they are saying is better than GTechniq in certain areas. On a cursory search of the forum, it appears that this is not a premium treatment and it is often offered directly via dealerships.

I don't doubt that they will do a good job and apply it correctly but I just want to ensure that I get the best possible treatment for my car. Ideally something that can last for a couple of years.

Should I be asking for something else instead? The detailer offers GTechniq Crystal Serum Light & EXO at nearly double the price but I don't want to spend that much.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I think that you have answered your own question here - you could get something potentially longer lasting - but you don't want to pay the price.

My experience with Williams coatings has been pretty hit and miss to be fair.

A second hand car with a dealer applied coating lasted a handful of weeks - this will have been down to quality of prep as much as anything.

A brand new car with the appropriate prep has, so far, lasted about 10 months - pretty consistently but is starting to look like the coating is failing. It has been maintained with the Williams care products in the mean time.


----------



## jaggers (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks Chris - really useful feedback. I think I'm going to need something longer lasting that can take the odd London hand car wash.

Can I get your thoughts on pricing? The Williams Ceramic Coat treatment is going to be £540 and the GTechniq Crystal Serum Light & EXO is £1,075. Is there an in-between solution that you could suggest?


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I cannot remember exactly what the itemised cost of the Williams packages were - as I negotiated to have both included FOC as part of the sale. Somewhere in the region of £480 rings a bell though. Worth a negotiation though surely.

I would be pitching for the dealer to cover the cost of the Williams and then you could pay the difference to the GTechniq (unless you really pushed hard and got that included!!)

The alternative would be to ask the supplying garage to do none of the prep (not even removing the protective plastics) - and for you to have the car delivered straight to a detailer of your choosing - to see if going direct, rather than a referral, could see you getting a different price point.


----------



## jaggers (Jan 18, 2017)

That is what I am doing, the supplying garage is not doing this. I have an external detailer doing the work and he is using Williams Ceramic Coat.

He is very high-end, hence why I was surprised at why he had moved over to Williams Ceramic...


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

jaggers said:


> That is what I am doing, the supplying garage is not doing this. I have an external detailer doing the work and he is using Williams Ceramic Coat.
> 
> He is very high-end which I was surprised at why he had moved over to Williams Ceramic...


Ahh....apologies - I misread it. My brain is really not in gear today!

Any chance of a dealer contribution towards the coatings to keep your investment (and their rolling advert) in full glossy HD quality?


----------



## jaggers (Jan 18, 2017)

No worries! Doubt they will give me anything further off, although they did give me 6.8% off the overall price which was handy!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Speak to your detailer, if you are happy with a product that should last two years you don't need to go belt & braces, exo on it's own is worth considering as it'll keep the cost down.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

£1075 for Crystal Serum light and exo seams very expensive, is the car new?
I know it needs prep but the products only cost about £80!!!
I would look at another detailer, why the light version too I would want the full hardcore Serum coating applied by a approved Gtech detailer. 


Gonz.


----------



## jaggers (Jan 18, 2017)

The car is new... this is making me rethink spending so much for Williams Ceramic. I'll speak to the detailer and see what else he has to offer.

Does Crystal Serum light and exo take two days to apply to a new car?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Prepping a vehicle before coating will take much longer than the application itself ( pending condition )then there is everything to be sorted windows,wheels, etc.. a vehicle of that size can take two days


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As above I suppose it depends on the package your are paying for, i.e. Wheels, glass, engine bay and protection on the entire interior. 
Can't see it taking more than 2.5 days at the most. 
Still to expensive in my eyes. 


Gonz.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Gob smacked at that price aswell!! 
The words 'high end' and 'Williams' aren't usually associated with each other


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

might be worth reading this thread, contact OP for their thoughts ?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388229&highlight=williams+ceramic

PRice will of course depend on location (labour rates) but a new car prep with minimal correction, wheels off for coating inside/outside, interior and exterior protection should be ca £700 (GTechniq)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

From my perspective, the fact williams don't offer a premium line for detailers isn't an issue. The issue is the standard ones are very rarely spoken of well. And i must say, dropping the Gtech line to make room for wiliams staggers me, truly. 

In my humble opinion, if you are spending good money, i think you will be a bit let down by the overall results, not necessarily with his work, but in the coming months.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

stangalang said:


> And i must say, dropping the Gtech line to make room for wiliams staggers me, truly.
> 
> In my humble opinion, if you are spending good money, i think you will be a bit let down by the overall results, not necessarily with his work, but in the coming months.


Pretty much this^

Amazing just how 'inflated' London prices are in relation to other parts of the country too.

In relation to the time spent - from experience there's no reason to think that a new RR untouched by dealer valeters couldn't be prepped & Gtechniq'd in a day, left overnight for the initial cure to happen then collect the following day.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jaggers said:


> The car is new... this is making me rethink spending so much for Williams Ceramic. I'll speak to the detailer and see what else he has to offer.
> 
> Does Crystal Serum light and exo take two days to apply to a new car?


I would generally take 3 days to complete a new car prep with coatings, (based upon minimal light defects) 2 days prepping the paintwork and applying 2 layers of coating that evening, allowance for overnight curing etc. .and glass, trim etc on the 3rd day.

However CS Light is a retail product available to anyone, not sure it demands such a premium..


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Pretty much this^
> 
> Amazing just how 'inflated' London prices are in relation to other parts of the country too.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say they are inflated Chris, depends on circumstance. That's some going to complete a RR in a day with 2 layers of coating, I couldn't.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A few dealerships round here punt the williams stuff for one reason only, the price is right so there profit is higher that it would be if they stocked gtechniq products.


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

The last time I applied CSL and EXO for a customer I charged £500, this included some correction work as well.

A grand is borderline scandalous.


----------



## jaggers (Jan 18, 2017)

This is a great forum, you have all given me very helpful advice today! Certainly not having a detail done with Williams Ceramic Coat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> I wouldn't say they are inflated Chris, depends on circumstance. That's some going to complete a RR in a day with 2 layers of coating, I couldn't.


Yes sorry, inflated maybe the wrong word...the 'going rate':thumb:

How many coffees are you making Rob?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd agree with the three day timescale.
They're big cars and take a while to polish. The coating needs some time to settle before releasing into the wild too.
Have you looked at heading a little bit out of London to have it detailed? 
I'd recommend looking into Ceramic Pro too. The coatings are amazing.


----------



## jaggers (Jan 18, 2017)

On reflection, the pricing looks ridiculous. Based on the Williams Ceramic, let's say generously that the all detailing materials, travel etc cost £120, there is £420 profit in there for the detailer. If he's booked 5 days a week, that is a great business!

The detailer is actually based in Hampshire, he has been on TV programmes etc and is very well regarded. Really disappointed that he has offered Williams Ceramic.

What is the next step up from Crystal Serum Light?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

You also need to consider his hourly rate to prep the vehicle, to step up from CSL you'll need to find a gtechniq accredited detailer for crystal serum black application.


----------



## jaggers (Jan 18, 2017)

In your opinion, is crystal serum black significantly better than lite?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

CS offers a more durable base coat for exo to sit on, it's this combo that = black
how much better it is, is a difficult one to answer as i personally have not used it so can't pass any opinion on it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

If I'm honest and from what I've witnessed from dealer applied Williams Coating, it does have a good water behaviour, however the dealership preparation work leaves a lot to be desired and most need rectification (paintwork correction). So based on the prep work being completed well (and assuming I know the detailer you are talking to, I've no doubt it will be done correctly) then the coating will perform well at the price point.

From my experience Exo is a softer hydrophobic coating, and whilst the underlying coating may form a harder base, the Exo coating is the first point of protection.

I wouldn't get bogged down with the named brands, speak with the detailer and find out what difference one offers over the other (pro's and con's). 

On a professional scale the coating brands I offer/recommend more widely are relatively small names in the scheme of things- "small fish in a big pond" and the manufacturer/supplier hasn't the marketing budget of the big names- for want of better word. But I'm confident from testing and feedback these will out perform most of the more popular and familiar brands, so as mentioned discuss with your detailer and I wouldn't necessarily write off the Williams based upon it being used widely by the Land Rover group.


----------

